# 3 new MLB rules this year



## Total Head (Jan 15, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/8844122/interpreters-able-approach-mound-help-foreign-born-pitchers-sources-say

they will allow english interpreters on the mound, they will allow a 7th coach in uniform, but the one that has me thinking is the new balk rule. if a pitcher fakes to third and throws to first it is now a balk.

as if the definition of a balk wasn't ambiguous enough, now they have decided to complicate it further. what does everyone think of this?


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 15, 2013)

i wish the interpreters were arounnd when douchebag (dice-k) was on the mound. i think the balk rule is nonsense. pickoffs are rare enough, why make it even harder?


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 15, 2013)

shit your from NE too, lol you must have pulled some hair out over matsuzaka


----------



## Total Head (Jan 16, 2013)

tomahawk2406 said:


> i wish the interpreters were arounnd when douchebag (dice-k) was on the mound. i think the balk rule is nonsense. pickoffs are rare enough, why make it even harder?


my thoughts exactly. pickoffs are like a fucking unicorn nowadays and this rule is only going to benefit the offense. and yes, matsuzaka was the cause of several tantrums in my living room.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 16, 2013)

Too bad they didn't get rid of that stupid DH rule! Pitchers should bat, like everybody else!


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Jan 16, 2013)

doublejj said:


> Too bad they didn't get rid of that stupid DH rule! Pitchers should bat, like everybody else!


totally disagree, just my 2cents


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 17, 2013)

I would like to see a clock added...fuck letting these batters strap on off i strap their batting gloves and stepping out of the box after each pitch....also a scensor on home plate a strike is a strike n ball is a ball...the Umps blow.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Total Head said:


> my thoughts exactly. pickoffs are like a fucking unicorn nowadays and this rule is only going to benefit the offense. and yes, matsuzaka was the cause of several tantrums in my living room.


That's the idea, more runs...but the player's union is fighting it:

The fake-to-third, throw-to-first pickoff move now would be considered a balk. Baseball's Playing Rules Committee voted last year to outlaw the trick move, but the union vetoed that change temporarily, pending further discussion. MLB has the ability to implement that change unilaterally for this season, but is hopeful the players will agree to the new rule so it can be implemented jointly, sources said.


----------



## Total Head (Jan 18, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> I would like to see a clock added...fuck letting these batters strap on off i strap their batting gloves and stepping out of the box after each pitch....also a scensor on home plate a strike is a strike n ball is a ball...the Umps blow.


yes. a VISIBLE clock. one on the backstop and others scattered about.

as far as the sensor on home plate, no fucking way. half the battle is the catcher's ability to frame the pitch. some are great at it, some just pull the ball and make calls go against them. you take that away you kill the duel and dumb the game down. there's nothing i love more than watching the catcher turn a ball into a strike. it's one of the most beautiful unappreciated skills of the game.

i want them to address the infield fly rule. as it's currently written, a ball could theoretically be caught on the warning track and still qualify for infield fly. that's total bullshit.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree, the umps keep the human element in the game. Watching Buster Posey work with a home plate umpire is priceless!

But the DH is dumb!


----------



## Total Head (Jan 19, 2013)

about the dh, i'm really on the fence about it.

one can't deny the differences in management styles between the two leagues, the way a gm staffs the roster, etc. i do wonder how much the dh rule influenced the whole steroid business. suddenly there's an opening on the roster for a guy who can't do shit but hit a long ball. utility players are used much differently in the AL and there seems to be more clubhouse drama about playing time.

i do like the fact that pitchers get less wear and tear during a game. i'd be pissed if my team's ace went on the DL because he tripped on first base or something stupid like that. but i would be pleased with the additional depth of the roster that would be foisted on the AL if they ditched the DH rule.

i just can't make up my mind about it. 

another thing, i fucking HATE interleague play during the season. it's inherently unfair because a team only faces interleague teams for a SINGLE FUCKING DIVISION. why should playing games against only the NL west count the same as playing games against only the AL east? that shit is fucking retarded.


----------



## doublejj (Jan 19, 2013)

I wouldn't mind interleague play, if they used the same rules. Watching Barry Zito get an RBI off Verlander in the World Series was priceless! Pitchers should bat! Why stop with pitchers, catchers get more wear & tear than most other positions. Why not 2 dh's? Or whole other team, offence/defence a la football?........No, all 9 men on the field should have to bat.
I can hardly wait for spring training!..............Go 49ers!


----------

